# [Game] Teamspeak micro ne fonctionne pas

## bouriquo

Bonjour,

Je tente despèrement de faire fonction le micro sur le pc de ma compagne pour qu'elle puisse jouer avec teamspeak.

Premier problème l'ebuild de portage est casser car j'arrive pas à lancer l'appli, j'ai fini par l'installer a la main de puis le site et la ca se lance. J'ai bien le son mais le micro ne semble pas fonctionner alors que si je parle ds le micro je m'entends bien .

Quelqu'un aurait -il une idee ?

D'avance merci

----------

## El_Goretto

TS est une appli datant du IIe ou IIIe siècle avec JC-VD, utilisant OSS.

Alors à toi de voir si ton système (enfin pas le tien mais on se comprend) est capable de gérer OSS et plusieurs applis sonore en simultanné.

Sinon, tu peux être malin et installer le produit n°1 de la catégorie (low latence, qualité sonore...), moderne, compatible partout et Opensource: Mumble.

----------

## bouriquo

Hello El_Goretto,

Oui je viens de m'en apercevoir qu'il existait Mumble ^^ en cherchant de l'aide merci pour le tuyau  :Very Happy: . Ceci dit pour TS j'utilise AOSS pour emuler oss au travers d'alsa, du coup TS marche pour l'ecoute, mais j'ai pas de micro. Je vais essayé Mumble néanmoins par soucis de compréhension j'aimerai bien reussir à le faire marcher plutot que de trouvé un palliatif ^^.

++

----------

## novazur

Tiens, je lisais cette conversasion comme ça, pour mon info personnelle, et je tombe sur :

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Sinon, tu peux être malin et installer le produit n°1 de la catégorie (low latence, qualité sonore...), moderne, compatible partout et Opensource: Mumble.

 

Là je me dis : OMG, mais je ne connais pas cet outil révolutionnaire adopté par le monde entier à mon insu !

et du coup, je lance l'emerge :

```
# emerge -av mumble

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "media-sound/mumble" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-sound/mumble-1.1.8 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)
```

Ça calme direct, pour un soft compatible partout, mais masqué par Gentoo en 64bits  :Wink: 

----------

## novazur

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Ça calme direct, pour un soft compatible partout, mais masqué par Gentoo en 64bits 

 

Ah mais bien pire encore :

```
# emerge -av murmur

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.12 [2.8.16-r4] USE="threadsafe -debug -doc -soundex -tcl" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/Ice-3.2.1  USE="ncurses -debug -test" 2,042 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.10  USE="lcms" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1  USE="-X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r1  USE="python -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r2  USE="-debug -doc -expat -icu -mpi -tools" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.4  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5  USE="-debug -ipv6 -xcb" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.4  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2  USE="glib iconv qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -doc -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1  USE="iconv mysql odbc postgres qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug -firebird -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3  USE="accessibility cups dbus glib mng qt3support tiff -custom-cxxflags -debug -nas -nis -pch -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2  USE="accessibility -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/murmur-1.1.8  USE="ice -debug -pch" 0 kB
```

Ça, c'est le gros gag pour un soft serveur !

----------

## kwenspc

 *novazur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ça, c'est le gros gag pour un soft serveur !

 

Quelle idée de coder un démon en Qt4 aussi...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## novazur

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Quelle idée de coder un démon en Qt4 aussi... 

 

Clair !

Alors, sinon, il reste la solution du serveur en static (puisqu'une version est prévue pour, sur leur site. Sont pas si fous !).

Seulement pour l'installer, il faut Ice et IcePHP.

Alors, autant Ice existe dans portage, mais pas IcePHP.

J'ai fait le tour de tout ce qui existe sur la toile comme ebuild pour, mais rien à faire, j'ai toujours la même erreur :

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking IcePHP-3.2.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-php5/IcePHP-3.2.1/work

 *

 * Using dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2

 *

Cannot find config.m4.

Make sure that you run '/usr/lib/php5/bin/phpize' in the top level source directory of the module

rm: cannot remove `aclocal.m4': No such file or directory

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/dev-php5/IcePHP-3.2.1/work/IcePHP-3.2.1' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                           [ !! ]

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/dev-php5/IcePHP-3.2.1/temp/aclocal.out

 *

 * ERROR: dev-php5/IcePHP-3.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 3692:  Called php-ext-source-r1_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2965:  Called php-ext-source-r1_phpize

 *             environment, line 2921:  Called eautoreconf

 *             environment, line  995:  Called eaclocal

 *             environment, line  934:  Called autotools_run_tool 'aclocal'

 *             environment, line  446:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Running aclocal !
```

Et

```
# cat /var/tmp/portage/dev-php5/IcePHP-3.2.1/temp/aclocal.out

***** aclocal *****

***** PWD: /var/tmp/portage/dev-php5/IcePHP-3.2.1/work/IcePHP-3.2.1

***** aclocal

aclocal-1.10: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required
```

C'est dingue quand même.

Sont pas près de le voir déployer pour prendre la place de tous les TS en service  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Ça calme direct, pour un soft compatible partout, mais masqué par Gentoo en 64bits 

 

Dur  :Smile: 

Bon, oui, la liste des dépendances est longue comme... hum...  mes 2 bras... mais ya moyen de travailler un peu les USE flags des dépendances elles aussi pour la réduire. Après, la version statique, je n'ai jamais essayé.

Déjà je vous trouve bien prétentieux de râler  :Smile:  parce que vous auriez vu la lutte que c'était ya 1 an pour installer les premières ebuilds de murmur (le serveur de mumble) provenant de bugzilla, avec des contribs à droite à gauche assez ahurissantes (dans le sens abominables avec des trucs vraiment pas propres alors que la version précédente d'un autre contributeur l'était).

Tout çà pour dire que maintenant la version de murmur est dans portage et à jour, et que "çà marche"... Hourrah  :Smile: 

Pensez à récupérer le petit script bash pour simplifier la gestion des comptes utilisateurs.

Après, une fois que c'est en place, c'est un bonheur. Bientôt 320 jours d'uptime, allez, on y crois, les 360 approchent...

----------

## novazur

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> mais ya moyen de travailler un peu les USE flags des dépendances elles aussi pour la réduire. Après, la version statique, je n'ai jamais essayé.

 

Ben là j'ai une install en cours, sans rien avoir touché aux USE. Je verrai après si je peux épurer, mais si tu as déjà des pistes, n'hésite pas  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Déjà je vous trouve bien prétentieux de râler 

 

C'est vrai. Prétentieux n'est peut-être pas le mot, mais exigeant oui. Mais tout est ta faute, c'est bien toi qui a écrit : moderne, compatible partout

Moi, j'ai alors cru que j'avais eu un gros trou dans mon actualité, et qu'il y avait un concurrentà TS déjà très bien implanté, d'ou ma surprise.

 *Quote:*   

> parce que vous auriez vu la lutte que c'était ya 1 an pour installer les premières ebuilds de murmur (le serveur de mumble) provenant de bugzilla, avec des contribs à droite à gauche assez ahurissantes (dans le sens abominables avec des trucs vraiment pas propres alors que la version précédente d'un autre contributeur l'était).

 

Oui, j'ai cru comprendre un peu tout ça au fil de mes lectures.

 *Quote:*   

> Pensez à récupérer le petit script bash pour simplifier la gestion des comptes utilisateurs.

 

Tu vois, tu donnes encore une moitié d'info !  :Very Happy: 

On le récupère ou ce script ?

 *Quote:*   

> Après, une fois que c'est en place, c'est un bonheur. Bientôt 320 jours d'uptime, allez, on y crois, les 360 approchent...

 

L'avenir me dira si j'ai le même bonheur.

Mais dis moi, puisque tu connais si bien, avec l'ebuild dans portage, pas besoin de IcePHP ?

Il a son propre serveur http ? Il s'administre comment ce truc ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Bien entendu, mes posts précédents se veulent "léger", hein, pas du 1er degré  :Wink: 

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Pensez à récupérer le petit script bash pour simplifier la gestion des comptes utilisateurs. 
> 
> Tu vois, tu donnes encore une moitié d'info ! 
> 
> On le récupère ou ce script ?

 

Sur le site officiel Mumble/Murmur  :Smile: 

[10 mins + tard]

En fait non, il n'y est plus. Ca doit être parce qu'on peut maintenant tout faire à travers dbus.

Donc je le balance ici, mais je ne garantis pas du tout qu'il soit standard... :/

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Mais dis moi, puisque tu connais si bien, avec l'ebuild dans portage, pas besoin de IcePHP ?
> 
> Il a son propre serveur http ? Il s'administre comment ce truc ?

 

En théorie, ICE peut se désactiver et n'est pas obligatoire pour le moment, pour ce que j'en avais lu (USE flag)

En bas de la page, la liste des projets d'interfaces: http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Running_Murmur

Quand j'ai regardé brièvement la dernière fois (je n'ai pas besoin d'une telle interface pour le moment, donc je ne suis pas allé plus loin), Mumble-Django m'avait semblé plutôt complet.

```
#!/bin/bash

#

# -> config.sh

#

#   version: 1.1

#   author: Massimo Mund

#   date: 21.12.2007

#   description: a script to easily add, remove and edit users from a murmur server

#

#information

version="1.1"

#settings

bin="sqlite3"

#dbfile="./murmur.sqlite"

# hack by ji for getting the correct database file

dbfile=`cat /etc/murmur/murmur.ini | grep ^database | cut -d'=' -f2`

function checkforsqlite() {

        if [ ! -f /usr/bin/sqlite3 ]; then

                echo "it seems that there is no sqlite3 installed, which is necessary for this script! "

                echo "install sqlite3 and try it again!"

                exit

        fi

}

function help () {

        echo ""

        echo " usage: config.sh <cmd> | --help | --version"

        echo ""

        echo " commands:"

        echo "   showusers"

        echo "   adduser <username> <pw> [<serverid>] [<email>]"

        echo "   deluser <username> [<serverid>]"

        echo "   setpw <username> <newpw> [<serverid>]"

        echo "   setemail <username> <newemail> [<serverid>]"

        echo ""

        exit

}

function version() {

        echo "config.sh : version: $1"

        exit

}

function invalidoption () {

        echo "config.sh : invalid option -- $*"

        echo "Try 'config.sh --help' for more information."

        exit

}

checkforsqlite

while [ "$#" -gt "0" ]; do

        case $1 in

                showusers)

                        $bin $dbfile "select * from players;"

                        exit

                ;;

                adduser)

                        shift

                        username="$1"

                        email="$4"

                        pw="$2"

                        serverid="$3"

                        playerid=$($bin $dbfile "select MAX(player_id)+1 as id from players WHERE player_id < 10000;")

                        if [ "$serverid" == "" ]; then

                                serverid="1"

                        fi

                        $bin $dbfile "insert into players (server_id, player_id, name, email, pw) values($serverid, $playerid, '$username', '$email', '$pw');"

                        exit

                ;;

                deluser)

                        shift

                        username="$1"

                        serverid="$2"

                        if [ "$serverid" == "" ]; then

                                serverid="1"

                        fi

                        $bin $dbfile "delete from players where name='$username';"

                        exit

                ;;

                setpw)

                        shift

                        username="$1"

                        newpw="$2"

                        serverid="$3"

                        if [ "$serverid" == "" ]; then

                                serverid="1"

                        fi

                        $bin $dbfile "update players set pw='$newpw' where name='$username';"

                        exit

                ;;

                setemail)

                        shift

                        username="$1"

                        newemail="$2"

                        serverid="$3"

                        if [ "$serverid" == "" ]; then

                                serverid="1"

                        fi

                        $bin $dbfile "update players set email='$newemail' where name='$username';"

                        exit

                ;;

                --help)

                        help

                ;;

                --version)

                        version $version

                ;;

                *)

                        invalidoption $*

                        break

                ;;

        esac

done

invalidoption $*

```

----------

## novazur

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bien entendu, mes posts précédents se veulent "léger", hein, pas du 1er degré 

 

Bien entendu, les miens également  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> En fait non, il n'y est plus. Ca doit être parce qu'on peut maintenant tout faire à travers dbus.
> 
> Donc je le balance ici, mais je ne garantis pas du tout qu'il soit standard... :/

 

Je vois aussi des choses dans le package, peut-être utilisables dans ce sens :

```
/usr/share/doc/murmur-1.1.8/scripts/icedemo.php.bz2

/usr/share/doc/murmur-1.1.8/scripts/dbusauth.pl.bz2

/usr/share/doc/murmur-1.1.8/scripts/weblist.php.bz2

/usr/share/doc/murmur-1.1.8/scripts/weblist.pl.bz2

/usr/share/doc/murmur-1.1.8/scripts/murmur.pl.bz2
```

 *Quote:*   

> En théorie, ICE peut se désactiver et n'est pas obligatoire pour le moment, pour ce que j'en avais lu (USE flag)

 

Ben oui, mais si c'est bien, je veux en profiter, surtout vu le temps de compilation du machin (35mn quand même).

 *Quote:*   

> En bas de la page, la liste des projets d'interfaces: http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Running_Murmur

 

J'irai regarder tout ça.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/bash .../...
> ```
> ...

 

Merci pour le script, ça dépanne pas mal.

Pour infos complémentaires, la liste des dépendences est bien réduites avec :

x11-libs/qt-sql -qt3support

x11-libs/qt-core -qt3support

et ne devrait plus se résumer "qu"'à :

```
[ebuild  NS   ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.12 [2.8.16-r4] USE="threadsafe -debug -doc -soundex -tcl" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/Ice-3.2.1  USE="ncurses -debug -test" 2,042 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1  USE="-X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r1  USE="python -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r2  USE="-debug -doc -expat -icu -mpi -tools" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2  USE="glib iconv qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -doc -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1  USE="iconv mysql odbc postgres qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug -firebird -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/murmur-1.1.8  USE="ice -debug -pch" 0 kB
```

(sur mon serveur)

C'est déjà plus raisonnable.

J'ai donc installé et lancé. Maintenant je vais regarder ce que ça donne.

----------

## novazur

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Je vois aussi des choses dans le package, peut-être utilisables dans ce sens :
> 
> ```
> /usr/share/doc/murmur-1.1.8/scripts/icedemo.php.bz2
> 
> ...

 

Bon, en fait, rien d'exploitable directement. Les script php nécessitent évidemment le IcePHP en question (toute aide pour faire compiler l'ebuild en question est acceptée), et les script perl eux réclament des fonctions non présentes sur mon système, et pour certaines n'existant pas dans des ebuilds gentoo (selon mes recherches).

----------

## novazur

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quand j'ai regardé brièvement la dernière fois (je n'ai pas besoin d'une telle interface pour le moment, donc je ne suis pas allé plus loin), Mumble-Django m'avait semblé plutôt complet.

 

Même pas la peine non plus. Trop compliqué. Il faut installer manuellement diverses choses, s'enregistrer chez eux etc...

Je poursuis mes investigations, mais j'ai bien le sentiment que si je parvenais à installer IcePHP, ça résoudrait le problème  :Wink: 

----------

## bouriquo

Bonjour,

Bon je vais éviter d'installer Mumble alors  :Very Happy:  car si faut que je passe plus de temps à essayer de configurer le serveur que pour teamspeak ça va vite me s.... ^^. Sinon j'ai un peu avancer de mon côté, j'ai reussi à avoir le son en passant par aoss sur une ubuntu, bizarrement sur ma gentoo pas besoin de passer par aoss ai-je loupé quelque chose   :Laughing:  , enfin bref, le son marche quant au micro il semble fonctionner mais le son est très très faible, j'ai pourtant mis tout au max dans alsa mixer   :Crying or Very sad: , quelqu'un pourrai  m'expliquer les différents volume dans alsa mixer car je mis perds un peu ...

A quoi cela correspond les entrées capture ???

Pouquoi je peux choisir sur une entree de capture entre front mic, mic et line ?

L'entrée mic boost correspond à la capture mais pourquoi est-elle dans playback ?

D'avance merci,

----------

